# Question sur Ibook



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis maintenant l'heureux possesseur d'un Ibook, seulement j'ai quelque questions.

1 - Je ne sais pas quel Ibook je possède, comment puis-je le savoir ?

2 - On me l'a donné car l'ancien propriétaire c'est acheter un nouveaux PC. Je voudrais donc formater tout et installer le dernier OS, seulement, étant utilisateur de Pc je ne connais rien au Mac.

3 - La batterie est morte ou pourrais - je en acheter une autre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## havez (24 Février 2010)

Allons-y 

1. Il y a eu 3 type d'iBook, répertorié en détail sur http://powerbook.fr  Voici 3 liens redirigeant vers ceux-ci: iBook (premier du nom), iBook Dual USB  (changement radical de design comparé au précédent) et iBook G4 (le dernier en date, le plus puissant  ).

Visite ces 3 liens, ils t'aideront certainement ;-)

2. As-tu reçu des CD/DVD avec ton iBook? Ceux-ci sont obligatoire et doivent être avec, quoi qu'il arrive. Sans ceux-ci, on s'aventure dans une autre histoire...

3. Un petit tour sur L'Apple Store devrait t'aider  Attention, Apple ne vend plus que des batterie pour iBook 12,1" et 14,1" de dernière génération (les G4 d'au dessus  )...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

et ca


> 2 - On me l'a donné car l'ancien propriétaire c'est acheter un nouveaux PC. Je voudrais donc formater tout et installer le dernier OS,


nope
le dernier ne marchera pas
processeur macintel only et  toi tu as un processeur plus ancien: PPC

l'OS max dépendra du modele et de la puissance du processeur


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Tu n'as pas les CD, la boite et tout ce qui va avec le portable ?


----------



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je possède donc un ibook dual USB.
Je n'ai pas les CD ni boite car je l'ai récuperer avec la sacoche et le chargeur.
Quel OS le plus récent puis-je mettre sur mon Ibook.
On m'a dit que l'ancien propriétaire de l'ancien propriétaire ( compliqué ^^ ) avait tout reconfiguré.
Il y a un dossier " mise à jour vers Mac OS 9.2.2 "
Je souhaiterais formater et installer le dernier OS disponible pour cet ibook.

Merci d'avance  pour vos réponses


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Si c'est un G3/500, ne compte pas mettre plus que Tiger (Mac OS X 10.4), et encore avec une barrette de 512 Mo de RAM (et peut-être un DD plus gros si c'est celui d'origine).


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

il serait très  , mais très souhaitable que tu récuperes les cd ( gris) fournis à l'origine 
ils contiennent des choses specifiques à ce mac , qu'un OS acheté à part n'aura pas
Apple hardware test par exemple
( testeur du mac coté materiel)


----------



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Comment peut on connaitre la version exacte de l'Ibook depuis cet Ibook.
Et comment puis-je formater.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

la  pomme à gauche en haut " a propos de ce mac"
et " plus d'info"


- pour formater faudrait que tu sois en possession des cd gris ou d'un OS


----------



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Du nouveau !

Alors la vitesse du processeur est de 500 mhz.
Memoire vive de 384 mo

Mac OS X 10.3.9


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

ok 
tiger maxi en gonflant la Ram

ou

tu le laisses comme ca 
pourquoi?
Par économie !

tu te familiarises avec Mac
( 10.3 alias panther est un bon OS) 

et une fois que tu auras été atteint par le SEUL virus  Mac

(ce virus là:  _vraiment bien ces macs pourquoi j''aurai dû switché avant , ""virus_"""  qui atteint , gravement, les utilisateurs de macs mais  qui ne touche pas les machines, car il n'y a AUCUN virus pour OSX)

tu achetes , même d'occaze un macintel  sur lequel tu pourras mettre l'OS actuel et les futurs
( et quelque macintel que ce soit , il sera  une bombe à coté de  l'ibook)

cet ibook est  assez ancien  quasi 10 ans , ce qui en terme d'informatique est l' âge de pierre


----------



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Ok
Donc pour formater je dois me procurer un iso de MAC OS X Panther ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

certainement pas
-
la seule forme  d'install  légale chez Apple  est un support physique Apple
cd gris ( du mac et que de ce mac) ou cd noir versions toutes machines


----------



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Ou puis-je me procurer ces CD Noirs ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

sur le web , sites d'occazes 
ebay et compagnies

mais calcule bien les frais ( OS + barrette memoire)  car tu risques d'arriver pas loin d'un bon morceau de la cagnotte achat de macintel d'occaze


----------



## Snipy47 (24 Février 2010)

Une dernière question.

Je souhaiterais supprimer Mac Os 9 qui est installer sur le disque car ça prends de la place inutile étant donné que je suis sous Mac Os 10.3
Comment puis-je le supprimer ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2010)

quand tu auras le cd d'OS TIge noir tu n'auras QUE tiger sans classic-OS9
Sinon  proprement : via une reinstall de panther sans OS9


----------



## Snipy47 (25 Février 2010)

C'est bon je crois que je vais laisser le Classic.
J'ai essayé de lire un .avi en installant le divx player approprié à Panther.
Un .avi était assez fluide mais saccadait par moment et un autre saccadait constamment.
J'utilise Quicktime player avec le divx player.
Comment puis-je remédier à ce problème de sacadement ?
Quel logiciel dois-je utiliser ? Qui soit compatible avec Panther.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2010)

faudra commencer à te faire aux usages du forum
c'est à dire chercher les réponses à ces questions classiques
( rien de ce que tu as évoqué n'est nouveau)

coté video
avi est qu'un container qui peut contenir tout et n'importe quoi comme format 
( dont du non compatible mac)
perso j'aime bien passer par VLC, costaud

attention t'es en panther pour le moment donc prendre des anciennes versions
(Last Mac OS X package for _10.3_ (release 0.8.6i)
donc un des  0.86 

( perso je recommande la 86c)

http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/vlc/


----------



## Snipy47 (25 Février 2010)

Merci pour toutes tes réponses.
Si j'ai d'autre question je regarderais d'abord sur le forum , et si je ne trouve pas je te contacterais .

Encore merci.


----------



## Snipy47 (26 Février 2010)

Hier j'ai commis une bourde.
J'ai vu qu'il fallait mieux installer une ancienne version  de quick time ( 6.5.2 ) pour lire les videos sans saccades.
J'ai donc mis l'application quick time dans la corbeille, mais voyant que je ne pouvais toujours pas installer quick time 6.5.2.
J'ai donc eu le reflexe windows de tout supprimer les fichiers qui portait le nom quick time ou les dossiers portant le nom quick time.
Je ne peux plus installer quick time avec " Quick time 6.5.2 Installer " et aussi " Quick Time 6.5.2 Reinstaller "

Je ne sais si je peux revenir en arrière ou comment réinstaller quick time étant donné qu'il dit qu'il est toujours installer alors que j'ai tout supprimé.
Aidez moi s'il vous plait.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

Aie
c'est pile le genre de chose à ne jamais faire
ca va etre délicat à rattraper

par ailleurs sur ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





y a marqué OS...9

c'est ca , en 2010?


----------



## Snipy47 (26 Février 2010)

Quand je démarre il ya a écris Mac Os X
mais j'ai aussi Mac Os 9 Classic


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

quel OSX?

ce que tu as fait est une erreur assez souvent traitée
regarder les sujets sur la reinstall propre de quick time, y en a plusieurs

( les methodes varient un peu selon l'OS , le nettoyage à faire )


----------

